# Blake Lively vs. Hayley Williams - A New Celebrity Crush for MannyP?



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Pretty much all of the PerC regulars know that I have a thing for _Gossip Girl_ actress Blake Lively. More recently, though, things have cooled off - between the Winter of Dofus, rumors linking her to Ben Affleck (which not only shows poor taste, but is just plain wrong - husband-stealing is not cool, people!), the Eye Candy Thread being moved to Spam (so no more inflating my post and thanks counts, sadly), and the Summer of Aerorobyn, Blake hasn't quite been doing it for me the past couple of months.

More recently, though, there has been a resurgence, especially with her appearance at Comicon to promote her role in the upcoming Green Lantern movie . . .






. . . as well as her kissing Leighton in Paris.










But . . .

HERE COMES A NEW CHALLENGER!










Yes, I've started to develop a "thing" for Hayley Williams of Paramore. Not only does this orange-haired beauty have a pretty face and a voice to go with it, but she can cosplay while performing on stage, put a cow's tongue in her mouth, and say some Japanese phrases. *swoons* :blushed:






But having two celebrity crushes at once is making me all confused!  So should our hero stick to what he's always been known for, or go after what's new and exciting? Or something else? VOTE NOW!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't even know who Blake Lively is...
I'd go with Hayley Williams!


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

WTF CHUCK BASS.... 



Leighton Meester & Blake Lively....

Actually...


ALL THREE!


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Blake easily.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Blake Lively - because Hayley Williams is mine.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Lightning said:


> Blake Lively - because Hayley Williams is mine.


Says who? I don't see your name on her anywhere. :tongue:

. . . Actually, wait a minute! Putting Hayley together with Casee gives me an even better idea! :laughing:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd never have a crush on a celebrity because its not going to be reciprocated. Its a waste of one's sexual energy. I think it can also confuses a persons heart, and mind, altering their propensity to form meaningful attractions based on more substantial qualities, making them more likely to seek superficial qualities. It doesn't seem that something healthy could be borne out of this at all.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

MannyP said:


> Says who? I don't see your name on her anywhere. :tongue:
> 
> . . . Actually, wait a minute! Putting Hayley together with Casee gives me an even better idea! :laughing:


Ooh ooh! I'd go for that.



Promethea said:


> I'd never have a crush on a celebrity because its not going to be reciprocated. *Its a waste of one's sexual energy.* I think it can also confuses a persons heart, and mind, altering their propensity to form meaningful attractions based on more substantial qualities, making them more likely to seek superficial qualities. It doesn't seem that something healthy could be borne out of this at all.


A waste? Not when you have a lot of it :tongue:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Lightning said:


> A waste? Not when you have a lot of it :tongue:


To me, its a waste in quality, not quantity. It would cheapen something that I find meaningful.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Hayley Williams is very plain looking. 
Blake all the way. (Apart from Leighton) :wink:


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

Hayley Williams is, as firedell said, very plain. she is totally average looking and if she wasn't in a band you wouldn't fancy her. but, the main reason, when i have seen interviews with her, she has been PAINFULLY boring :frustrating:


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

Blake Lively is amazingly sexy...I vote for her


----------



## Shine (Jul 16, 2010)

I voted Hayley Williams. She's my celebrity crush too.


----------



## Allegorist (Mar 28, 2010)

Where's Leighton in this poll? 
*RAGEEEEEEEEE.*
Anyways, I chose the 3rd choice. *blushes*


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*My choice...*

I'd take Hayley and wonder, "Could we pretend that airplanes in the night sky are like shooting stars? I could really use a wish right now... wish right now." :laughing:

Now for some videos for those wanting some pictures:


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Leighton. I know she isnt on the list, but she is gorgeous.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

firedell said:


> Hayley Williams is very plain looking.
> Blake all the way. (Apart from Leighton) :wink:


I bet if people say Hayley just walking down the street they'd say, "Hey, that's a fine female." But since she's a celebrity, she's supposed to meet the standard of OMGSOFINGHOT. That just ain't fair.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Lightning said:


> I bet if people say Hayley just walking down the street they'd say, "Hey, that's a fine female." But since she's a celebrity, she's supposed to meet the standard of OMGSOFINGHOT. That just ain't fair.


Yeah, it's as if all celebs are supposed to be glammed up all the time or something.

If I thought Hayley was "plain looking" then this thread wouldn't even exist. But everyone has their own opinion. Heck, people were even saying Blake was "plain looking" and I didn't argue with them, so why am I going to start now with Hayley? I'm not going to let some random people from the Internet stop me from liking the girls I like.


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

hayley williams is overrated :dry:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Lightning said:


> I bet if people say Hayley just walking down the street they'd say, "Hey, that's a fine female." But since she's a celebrity, she's supposed to meet the standard of OMGSOFINGHOT. That just ain't fair.


Yeah she is pretty, but she has no sex appeal.


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

i mean, i thought the whole deal with a celebrity crush was that it was a fantasy. i mean, i know _personally_ girls more attractive than Hayley, and i'm sure a many if not most do. but Blake Lively, i don't know any of her standard, she's, in casual pervert's terms, a 10. whereas, Hayley Williams is an 8/8.5 (in my opinion), i mean, 8 is attractive sure, but 10 is as Lightning said OMGSOFINGHOT...

meh, that's just my opinion, but Hayley is dominating the pole, just keepin' the balance...:happy:





EDIT: HAHAHA! i just realised how cool the phrase 'Hayley is dominating the pole' is.....enjoy it, Manny :crazy:


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

People must be thinking I'm sad that people are dissing Hayley, but I'm actually happy that people are sticking up for Blake for once! <3















. . . Wait, aren't these the same people that used to diss Blake, and probably still would if this were a Blake vs. Leighton poll? Pfft. Fairweather fans. :dry:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

MannyP said:


> People must be thinking I'm sad that people are dissing Hayley, but I'm actually happy that people are sticking up for Blake for once! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously Leighton, duh.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Seducer of the Homeless said:


> Hayley is dominating the pole


Hmmm...'Pole' or 'poll'? There is a difference!


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*Well...*



Nyx said:


> Hmmm...'Pole' or 'poll'? There is a difference!


Could be both. :wink:


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

Nyx said:


> Hmmm...'Pole' or 'poll'? There is a difference!


yes!!!!


fuck, i _knew_ it didn't make sense! there was something missing, or misplaced....ah, of course!


*feels foolish*


----------

